# An internal error occurred...



## Gronlund I (Mar 9, 2018)

Operating System: Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom Classic version: 7.2

Hi!

Since yesterdy I had this message when closing and backupping Lr: "An internal error occurred. Attempt to
make a request to a closed server."
By googling I got information that this has something to do with the plug-ins. So I disabled the plugins one by
one and find out that a plug-in named "LogiOptions" caused the error.  Now it's disabled and the error is gone
but I have no idea what is this LogiOptions -plugin and how I have got it??
I also have a "Nikon tether plug-in" but I never have had any Nikon camera and I'm quite sure I never installed
this plug-in. So wondering how and why these appeared. Do Lr-updates automatically install something like these?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 9, 2018)

A quick Google suggests LogiOptions is a Logitech plug-in Logitech Options - Logitech Support

The Nikon tether plug-in is created/installed by Adobe, so that one should be fine.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 10, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> A quick Google suggests LogiOptions is a Logitech plug-in Logitech Options - Logitech Support


For me a Google turned up comments about the plugin being very buggy too.


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Feb 2, 2020)

An oldish thread I know but this has been driving me mad.  In my case Classic suddenly started sticking on the 'reading preferences' splash screen, taking  2-4 minutes to launch and sometimes not launching at all.  Lots of googling, deleting prefs, etc. traced the problem to the Logitech Options plugin.  This must have been installed at the same time as the Logitech software when I bought a wireless keyboard and mouse.  Disabling the plugin solved the Lightroom launch problem and oddly seems to have made no difference to  the operation of the keyboard and mouse in LR.


----------

